# The Glock 47 is Coming in 2023!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure that it's a great pistol, honestly like just about every other Glock, BUT, it's also like every other Glock. I guess when you have something that works, you really don't change it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Another 9MM Glock,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Yawn.
Not sure the solution it was made for, or if it even was a solution, but they kept it LE/.mil for a while. Probably the love child of some wild spec sheet that Glock decided to peruse. No faut to them for making themselves a contract though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Watch the video, if you are interested in Glocks. 

Many people, including myself, want a G19 frame with a G17 slide. Unfortunately, Glock still is not making this... But if you have a G19 and a new G47, you can do Lego, and swap the slide. THEN you can have a long slide Glock 19


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Watch the video, if you are interested in Glocks.
> 
> Many people, including myself, want a G19 frame with a G17 slide. Unfortunately, Glock still is not making this... But if you have a G19 and a new G47, you can do Lego, and swap the slide. THEN you can have a long slide Glock 19


I've been researching these for a while. I even mentioned it to you in another thread, IIRC. You couldn't have one then, but can now.
End of day, a 9MM Glock, with all the size of a 17 and not all the firepower. You can Lego it together and Barbie it up, but just is what it is. Make it in a 40 or 45 and I might get interested.
Not a 9MM fan in any shape or form. I am a Glock fan though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LostinTexas said:


> I've been researching these for a while. I even mentioned it to you in another thread, IIRC. You couldn't have one then, but can now.
> End of day, a 9MM Glock, with all the size of a 17 and not all the firepower. You can Lego it together and Barbie it up, but just is what it is. Make it in a 40 or 45 and I might get interested.
> Not a 9MM fan in any shape or form. I am a Glock fan though.


See, the G19 grip isn't just a shorter version of the G17. The grip is actually smaller. The curve on the back strap is a bit different too.

That is why I want the G19 grip, but with a 17 or 34 length slide.

I have smaller hands, and I like the feel of a Gen 5 G19 grip.


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Sure that it's a great pistol, honestly like just about every other Glock, BUT, it's also like every other Glock. I guess when you have something that works, you really don't change it.


Glock innovation is an oxymoron.


----------

